# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  James Nachtwey

## Dita

James Nachtwey

Per James Nachtwey, ne boten e gazetarise i mirenjohur si fotograf lufte, degjova per here te pare ne nje emision te para disa diteve ne televizion. Ne fund te tij mesova, se kisha pare filmin dokumentar te xhiruar per nder te tij nga nje regjizor gjerman filmash dokumentare, Christian Frei.
Per te xhiruar filmin atij i ish dashur qe per dy vjet me radhe ta shoqeronte fotografin ne Kosove, Indonezi, Palestine, New York dhe Hamburg.

Mes cmimesh te tjera filmi u nominua per cmim Oskar ne vitin 2002 ne kategorine Filmi me i mire dokumentar.

Per filmin mund te mesoni me shume ne kete faqe:

http://www.war-photographer.com/


Nachtwey u lind ne vitin 1948 ne Massachussets. Studioi ne kolegjin Dartmouth per Histori Arti dhe Shkenca Politike. Ne vitet 70 fotografite nga lufta e Vietnamit i dhane bindjen qe te behej fotograf lufte. Pas studimeve punoi fillimisht ne anije tregtare dhe si shofer kamioni per te kaluar me pas si asistent i nje redaktori lajmesh te NBC ne New York. Ne vitin 1976 arriti te zinte nje vend pune si fotograf lkal ne New Mexico. Qe prej vitit 1980 punoi si fotograf i lire ne New York.

Nje vit me pas James Nachtwey u largua per ne Irlanden e Veriut. Kjo perberi fillimin e karrieres se tij si kronikan i konflikteve luftarake. Ne vazhdim ai fotografoi ne lufterat civile ne Ameriken Latine, portretoi konfliktin e lindjes se aferme ne Liban, ne Izrael dhe ne territoret e pushtuara. Ai ishte i pranishem ne rajonet e luftes ne Afrike dhe kaloi me muaj te tere ne Afriken e Jugut per te dokumentuar fundin e Aparteidit. Ne vitin 1996 u realizua nje dokumentim i madh fotografik mbi luften ne Afganistan.

Qe prej 1986 James Nachtwey eshte anetar i agjencise fotografike Magnum dhe eshte fotografi me shume i dekoruar i koherave te sotshme. Punet e tij jane ekspozuar shume here me radhe neper bote. Ai ka fituar mes te tjerash dy here cmimin World Press Price dhe pese here medaljen Robert-Capa. Gjashte here eshte zgjedhur ne USA si fotograf i vitit.



Ne vitin 2000 fitoi cmimin The Alfred Eisenstaedt Awards si fotograf i vetem me fotografine e titulluar *"Outside Kosovo"*.

Per fotografine qe po e vendos me poshte (dhe qe eshte ajo me te cilen ai fitoi filmin) fotografi u shpreh:

"Ai (personi ne foto) ishte kaq i lodhur, sa as nuk mundte te ngrihej nga toka"



_Outside Kosovo_

----------


## Dita

Tjeter fotografi nga Kosova


_JAMES NACHTWEY 

Kosovo, 1999 
(JN0022KIN)
_

----------


## Dita

Per revisten Times James Nachtwey beri nje album fotografish si pasqyrim i tragjedise se 11 shtatorit.

Per me tej mund te ndiqni linkun:


http://www.time.com/time/photoessays/shattered/

----------


## Dita

_Ruanda, 1994_

----------


## Dita

_Afganistan, 1996_

----------

